# URGENT! Creedmoor, NC surrogate needed for 2 maltese mix puppies, mom died during bir



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

SCMR was contacted about these newborns, we are not able to help, so am posting here in case:


 2 orphaned puppies need a surrogate mom they are in Creedmoor, NC., the Mom died on Wednesday, the owner is wanting to save the puppies, but is now exhausted and looking for help. Was told they have checked the local shelters.

Does anyone have any suggestions for candidates, SCMR is not able to assist.

The owner is Kay at 919-805-1971, her sister is who I talked to, Trish, 919-237-1405


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I reposted this on my Facebook and forums,hope someone close by helps. So sad the mother dog died!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks! Yes very sad, the owner is very upset, losing her girl then may lose her babies, I too hope someone close by will help. Hopefully something will work out....


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

What criteria will be required? My sister would be great. She is at home all day, no kids, just a very sweet Bichon. Her DH and my family would be available as well.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

ladodd said:


> What criteria will be required? My sister would be great. She is at home all day, no kids, just a very sweet Bichon. Her DH and my family would be available as well.


I think they mean they need a nursing maltese mother to help. When pups are orphaned before they are weaned having a nursing mother take over duties can be a life saver for the puppies. 

I do not know of anyone. I wish I did. I have a friend who lives in Creedmore.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

ladodd said:


> What criteria will be required? My sister would be great. She is at home all day, no kids, just a very sweet Bichon. Her DH and my family would be available as well.



I think they need a surrogate to help nurse the puppies, i guess like a wet nurse.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

yes, they need a surrogate mama, they owner is exhausted trying to tend to them, they were born on Wednesday so they are in need of a mama until they get old enough to wean


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh sorry, my bad. I thought maybe someone bottle feeding around the clock would work.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

you are fine, willing to help is what counts! Thanks for that!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I wonder if one of Fran Lovitt's girls could help. I will give her a call.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

ladodd said:


> I wonder if one of Fran Lovitt's girls could help. I will give her a call.



That's a great idea, i hope she can. rayer:


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

as you can imagine, the owner has lost her darling, and now trying to save her babies, it is overwhelming for her.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh I am so sorry to hear this horrible news. These poor babies and the poor owner to have to go through losing her girl and worrying about her babies. I sure hope someone is able to help!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I spoke with Fran, she can't help. I'm sure you all know, but she mentioned the surrogate doesn't have to be a Maltese, just a small breed. I hope someone can help.


----------



## spiderguider (Apr 26, 2013)

Aw so sad  hope the puppies are ok & found the help, its heartbreaking to hear this happend 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

So wish I knew someone with a litter of small ones. I don't live very far from Creedmoor. Will keep my ears open. Will keep these little ones in my prayers.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I emailed a friend in Raleigh last night to see what she could do. Good news is that the puppies have been placed with a lactating Shih Tsu surrogate mom! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for posting,I just found out and was going to post update....I hope she will avoid another birth related death by spay/ neutering?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> I emailed a friend in Raleigh last night to see what she could do. Good news is that the puppies have been placed with a lactating Shih Tsu surrogate mom! :chili::chili::chili:



Oh Marj that's wonderful, i've been worried about those little babies. :chili::chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh what great news.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

michellerobison said:


> Thanks for posting,I just found out and was going to post update....I hope she will avoid another birth related death by spay/ neutering?


I agree, Michelle. Maltese and other toy breeds should only be bred by experienced, reputable breeders. They are high risk with a high rate of C-sections. Horrible lesson for this owner to learn, but hopefully others will learn from this tragedy.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm glad the pups have a surrogate mother and I hope they pull through just fine. {{{{}}}}


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

one of SCMR's volunteer members posted on our discussion group, that Mary Palmer posted on her facebook the pups are safe with a nursing mom, has joined the litter, will be returned to the owner when they are weaned! "I just got off the phone and the pups are safe. Someone with a nursing Mom has them and the pups joined the litter. The owner will be getting them back once they are weaned,.,,,"
about an hour ago ery good news!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

great news!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Happy Day!
It is amazing what networking can do in these situations! I love happy endings!


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

This is so sad  I'm happy to learn they found a surrogate and the fluff babies are doing well.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Brilliant news!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Fantastic news.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Prayers were certainly answered and looking forward to hearing how they are doing.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Some of the best news I've heard today!


----------

